# Moebius........The Haunted Tank



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished my confederate Raider off as Jeb Stuart from the Haunted tank series. ( which was self-imposed required reading) Great kit to do, painted it in many shades of grey and a blue wash.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now THAT's an interesting take on it!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super. Great concept!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Neat!!!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

That's great!! Nicely pulled off!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweet! He looks like a statue. He reminds me of some of the Statues of Confederate generals here in Richmond,Va. on Monument Ave. Most are bronze,so the patina is a blue-green color. Nice work!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It would go great with a 1/72 scale Stuart tank beneath it!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Seaview said:


> It would go great with a 1/72 scale Stuart tank beneath it!


I was thinking the same thing! since the m3 is a small tank could also be in 1/35 scale too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oddly a "Glow" raider might be kinda cool. Nice work on the grey version.

Academy makes some M3's in 1/35, as does Tamiya. Hasegawa and Mirage do 1/72 versions.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, sg-99!!! It does make a great looking statue. - Denis


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Oddly a "Glow" raider might be kinda cool. Nice work on the grey version.
> 
> Academy makes some M3's in 1/35, as does Tamiya. Hasegawa and Mirage do 1/72 versions.


A glow raider would rock! I really can't decide which tank to do......... the stuart, sherman, the cobbled together junk yard tank or what he currently haunts the M1A1.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who had this idea! Great job!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Now that's thinking out of the box. Great job! Looking forward to seeing it with a tank. 

Sean


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks Awesome! I'd buy a GLOW Raider!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lookin' good ! this has me fired up to get a Tamiya M3 Stuart and this kit . paint him up all ghostly like and set him behind the tank . 
seems i remember the Haunted Tank stories would appear in the Sgt. Rock comics from time to time . 
did they ever have their own comic book series ? ( man it's been a long time ) .
hb


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

GI Combat is/was the Haunted Tank. You can buy a large b/w reprint cheaply these days. Its about an inch thick...


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Gi Combat and Weird War are probably the best titles ever produced:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Somewhere in my stash of old comics, I have HT and Sgt. Rock comics drawn by Russ Heath from the early days of his magnificent career.
I'm going to dig those out in the next several months and re-familiarize myself before tackling this kit; I like the idea of it being the ghost of J.E.B. Stuart better than my original idea of having him be a Union Cavalry Officer.
THANKS for the inspiration! :wave:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Exceptional work on this fantastic kit!.. your colour choice is just perfect!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

IanWilkinson said:


> Exceptional work on this fantastic kit!.. your colour choice is just perfect!


Thanks! Its always a blast to build something out of the ordinary:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally decided on Tamiya's 1/35 M3 Stuart to put next to the Ghost of Jeb Stuart.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

sg-99 said:


> Finally decided on Tamiya's 1/35 M3 Stuart to put next to the Ghost of Jeb Stuart.


Outstanding!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great idea and nice job! Strangely enough.....as soon as I saw that Confederate Raider kit I thought.....that would make a good ghost.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like something Shaggy and Scooby would fight. He heheheheh


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

A nifty idea and a cool paint job; kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the info guys :thumbsup: 
hey SG-99 be sure and post pics .
hb


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

beck said:


> thanks for the info guys :thumbsup:
> hey SG-99 be sure and post pics .
> hb


Sure will! Now I need to do is think of what kind diorama style base to do:thumbsup:


----------

